# Does anyone here have 12 toes?



## Burl Source (Mar 8, 2013)

I don't know why I thought of this but when I was in high school there was this one guy who never showered after gym class.
Nobody messed with him because he was bigger than most of us.
We just figured he was overly shy or something.
You would never see him changing clothes. 
and....nobody ever saw him even take his shoes off.

A few years later I saw him in a bar and he had a good bit to drink already.
I sat down and talked to him for a bit and eventually teased him about gym class.

In a very intoxicated voice he said "You think that's funny, huh? Well look at this."
He reached down and removed his shoes and socks.
He had 12 toes.

A small crowd gathered and after a short while he was leaving the bar.
.....with an attractive lady.


----------



## pumbaa (Mar 8, 2013)

no but i went to high school that only had 9, she was missing the middle toe on one of her feet and was born that way, also a cousin wayyy down the line on my dad's side that i met once when i was like 6 had 6 fingers on 1 hand


----------



## Lucretia (Mar 8, 2013)

Webbed, yes. Extra, no.


----------



## pumbaa (Mar 8, 2013)

Lucretia said:


> Webbed, yes. Extra, no.


bet you are a great swimmer


----------



## EdipisReks (Mar 8, 2013)

i have twelves toes, two are in jars on my mantle, though.


----------



## Lucretia (Mar 9, 2013)

pumbaa said:


> bet you are a great swimmer



Nah, it's only a couple toes and they're only webbed partway. But being a short little round woman, I can float like you wouldn't believe!


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Mar 9, 2013)

Damn wished ya caught a pic, would have been hilarious.


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 9, 2013)

EdipisReks said:


> i have twelves toes, two are in jars on my mantle, though.



you stole my line.


----------



## mr drinky (Mar 9, 2013)

EdipisReks said:


> i have twelves toes, two are in jars on my mantle, though.



Did you label them with masking tape and a sharpie?

k.


----------



## EdipisReks (Mar 9, 2013)

mr drinky said:


> Did you label them with masking tape and a sharpie?
> 
> k.



nah, i can tell pinky from binky by taste.


----------



## kalaeb (Mar 9, 2013)

Burl Source said:


> A small crowd gathered and after a short while he was leaving the bar.
> .....with an attractive lady.



Are you saying there is a correlation between the number of digits and......


Guess he would have a hard time wearing these:


----------



## Lucretia (Mar 9, 2013)

Sourtoe cocktail?


----------



## JohnnyChance (Mar 9, 2013)

Old Tony Kornheiser line: "Linda Cohn has 12 twelve toes the hard way, seven and five."


----------



## mr drinky (Mar 9, 2013)

JohnnyChance said:


> Old Tony Kornheiser line: "Linda Cohn has 12 twelve toes the hard way, seven and five."



With that good laugh, I am chugging the rest of my wine and going to bed. Good one.

k.


----------



## Gravy Power (Mar 9, 2013)

JohnnyChance said:


> Old Tony Kornheiser line: "Linda Cohn has 12 twelve toes the hard way, seven and five."



Awesome. You an old school TK fan from his days at ESPN radio?


----------



## franzb69 (Mar 9, 2013)

i had a neighbor who was half japanese that had an extra thumb growing out of his thumb. it was like a smaller thumb growing out of it.

also seen a video of a whole family that had 12 toes and 12 fingers. apparently it was a hereditary trait for them, the mother and all her kids had the same situation.


----------



## WillC (Mar 9, 2013)

I thought everyone had 12 toes :eek2:


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 9, 2013)

I have three chins, does that count for anything?

Stefan


----------



## Drumjockey (Mar 9, 2013)

I've had twelve toes a couple times. Those hangovers really suck:biggrin:


----------



## JohnnyChance (Mar 9, 2013)

Gravy Power said:


> Awesome. You an old school TK fan from his days at ESPN radio?



Yes. I once wrote a fake ebay auction selling knock off Andy Polleys (Pollin) that Tony called "very, very funny" on the air. Made my day/month/year/life.


----------



## ecchef (Mar 9, 2013)

apicius9 said:


> I have three chins, does that count for anything?
> 
> Stefan



:laugh:


----------



## Customfan (Mar 9, 2013)

You guys are just hilarious! :goodevil:

By the way Lucretia.... cool new avatar! Is that your Rader?


----------



## NO ChoP! (Mar 9, 2013)

We used to breed St. Bernards (black head descendants of Kujo). We'd just clip the extra toes off at birth...


----------



## swarfrat (Mar 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;7Hd7tJV5ixU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Hd7tJV5ixU[/video]


----------



## Zwiefel (Mar 9, 2013)

reminds me of this classic....

[video=youtube;_uJsoZheTR4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uJsoZheTR4[/video]


----------

